# My first Aquarium (clueless)



## liamawinter (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all
Just got my first aquarium, its a LAC R790 with stand pump and lights (Whether this means anything to you guys, like i say im clueless lol)
I was just going to start with cold water fish which seems best as im new to this. What fish are the best to start with? is this a stupid question?
Hope you understand lol.
Any help much appreciated
Liam


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome Liam.

I had to search for what LAC R790 meant, lol. Is this a bowfront 180L tank? I'm not much on coldwater fish, but I can tell you what you can do while deciding on which to get.

I'd go ahead and set your tank where you want it, fill it, turn your filter and heater on (if needed) and let it run. Treat your water with a conditioner to remove chlorine/chloramines. Your tank will go through a cycle that is a process where all the beneficial bacteria in your establishes to propoerly maintain life in it. Do yourself a favor and read up on the nitrogen cycle to understand what I mean. 

The cycle will not commence until there is an ammonia source in the tank. This can be provided by whatever fish your choose or you can start it without fish. Without fish is the safest method and usually can be gotten through in about half the time a cycle with fish will take. A cycle with fish will take 3-8wks. The fishless method is the easiest for new aquarists and I would recommend you go this route. You can use liquid ammonia or do something like adding a couple of shrimp in a filter bag or add fish food to it everyday. Adding liquid ammonia is the best way, but the other methods work if you do not have access to any.

Get a liquid test kit. An API master test kit is the preferred kit. It will give you all you need, as you will need to test quite often while the tank is going through the cycle.

Pretty much it. Have fun with it and don't worry if you are lost. We were all there once, but the learning curve is usually pretty fast and we can all help you.


----------



## liamawinter (Feb 14, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Welcome Liam.
> 
> I had to search for what LAC R790 meant, lol. Is this a bowfront 180L tank? I'm not much on coldwater fish, but I can tell you what you can do while deciding on which to get.
> 
> ...


Yes it is the bowfront 180L tank lol.
That actually does make sense to me lol. Thankyou very much for the info. Without forums and people like yourself id be lost in my new hobbie!!
Thanks again.
Liam


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you do decide to do the cycle with fish, just go about it very slow. Depending on the fish, start with just a few and stick with those, without adding more, until the cycle process is completed. Once it is completed then you can add more fish at a resonable rate and get what you want eventually. Decide on the fish you want and we can recommend how many to start with.


----------



## liamawinter (Feb 14, 2011)

Thankyou very much for the info. Will keep you informed.
Liam


----------

